# Very Quick Advice Needed On A Tressa Diver



## dougal74

Been offered a second chance offer on a NOS condition Tressa pseudo diver. Just back from a service on what I think is probably a Camy sourced case/mov't and looking minty. :tongue2: Just over 75 quid too much for this (thinking that as service probably cost around this mark)?










Seller's pic used without permission - hope they don't mind.


----------



## KEITHT

Can't say i know much about Tressa divers, but i would think that a serviced watch in that condition is worth Â£75 of anybody's money!

Keith


----------



## Guest

dougal74 said:


> Been offered a second chance offer on a NOS condition Tressa pseudo diver. Just back from a service on what I think is probably a Camy sourced case/mov't and looking minty. :tongue2: Just over 75 quid too much for this (thinking that as service probably cost around this mark)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller's pic used without permission - hope they don't mind.


If thats the actual watch it looks very clean mm id take it mate


----------



## salmonia

dougal74 said:


> Been offered a second chance offer on a NOS condition Tressa pseudo diver. Just back from a service on what I think is probably a Camy sourced case/mov't and looking minty. :tongue2: Just over 75 quid too much for this (thinking that as service probably cost around this mark)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller's pic used without permission - hope they don't mind.


very nice looking, but I donÂ´t think the hands are original, if that matters to you?!...anyway..75 is a steal!


----------



## dougal74

Kind of felt morally obligated to honour my earlier bid, and was heartily supported by the knowledge that if it isn't right for me there might be a few willing takers for it!


----------



## dougal74

The Tressa Watch Co. was located on Rue de la Gare 14 2502 Biel/Bienne (Kanton Bern, Switzerland) and existed from 25.04.1966 up to 04.03.1987. The company went bankrupt under a judgement of 09.12.1986 and was wound-up on 04.03.1987 for being in default to its creditors. On the 02.05.2002, the liquidation became final and was deleted from the Commercial Registry of Switzerland. The assets of the company were bought by Rado Watch Co. Ltd. Purpose of business had been production and wholesaling of watches, movements and accessories, they had a basic capital of 500.000 CHF, so they hadnÂ´t been a giant in swiss watch production.

NOS 1960s Swiss made Tressa 25 jewels automatic dive watch. Signed crown (CAMY Geneve). Beautiful tritium cream coloured luminous batons still glow. Sweep second hand. Bi-directional bezel turns firmly. Domed acrylic crystal with cyclops for date. Supplied with two new 18mm genuine NATO Bond straps. The only sign of wear is slight scratching on the stainless steel case back where it was removed. Back reads â€œStainless Steel, Unbreakable Mainspring, Swiss Made, Waterproof to 10ATM, Incabloc, Automatic 293â€. Hands are luminous. Matt black dial reads â€œTressa, 25 Jewels, Incabloc, Automatic, Waterproof, T Swiss Made Tâ€, with scuba diver symbol. Measures 35mm wide excluding crown, 43mm lug to lug.

Thanks to various sources for the info.


----------

